# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi te rralla

## Marinari

Tirana 1912

Shqiperi 1923

Shqiptare ne Mal te Zi

----------


## Marinari

Luftetare shqiptare 1909 - periudha e kryengritjeve kunder Perandorise Otomane

Berat-Shqiperi

Brryli i Currilave-Durres

----------


## Alkolisti

Urime per temen.

lejohet te veji ene un nai foto te vjeter ktu ?!!!

----------


## Marinari

> Urime per temen.
> 
> lejohet te veji ene un nai foto te vjeter ktu ?!!!


Me gjithe deshire i nderuar.

----------


## Marinari

Shqiperi 1911

Shqiperi 1910

Durres 1912

----------


## Marinari

Durresi ne vitin 1914

Fieri ne vitin 1911

Fieri ne vitin 1914

----------


## Alkolisti

viti 1985, çuni xhajes, ne mest un- dhe tjetrri vellai  :ngerdheshje: 


PS: ama foto tbukra ato bardh e zi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## fisniku-student

Pergezimet e mia Marinari per keto foto, aman qenkan foto per expozite keto, keshtu qe te kisha preferu ti ruash keto foto dhe te mos i publikosh neper forume, sepse vertet qenkan te rralla dhe si te tilla ne kohen moderne vlersohen larte sepse si te rralla veshtire gjenden.

Pershendetje

----------


## Marinari

Shqiperi 1914

Germadhe mbi Kalane e Durresit

Kadri Smajli-Krasniqi, Bajraktari i Krasniqes

----------


## Marinari

Kanina-Vlore

Kazerme ushtarake-Vlore

Kisha e Kodres-Tepelene 1914

----------


## Marinari

Konaku i Durresit

Koxhaz-Shijak

Kulla e Kishes-Durres 1914

----------


## Marinari

Nike Leka-Bajraktari i Kelmendit

Oheri ne vitin 1863

Pamje nga Kalaja e Shkodres 1863

----------


## xani1

Vërtetë fotografi të rralla e me vlerë.

----------


## Marinari

Bartja e eshtrave te Ismail Qemalit

Rivarrimi i Isamil Qemalit ne vitin 1932

Shkodra ne vitin 1863

----------


## Marinari

Shqiperi-1913

Shqiperi-1914

Shqiperi-1920

----------


## Marinari

Vlora ne vitin 1914

Tivar-1863

Gra shkodrane-1863

----------


## Dorontina

shum shum flm, foto teper interesante, vertet qenkan per nji expozit dhe MUZE.

----------


## Marinari

Nuse shkodrane-1863

Gra shqiptare




Vlore-1915

----------


## Marinari

Pazari i Tiranes ne vitin 1920

Ura mbi Lumin Kir-1863

Berat-Shqiperi

----------


## Marinari

Tirana-Shqiperi

Vlore-Shqiperi

Shqiperi 1914

----------

